# Minimum bedroom door size?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

For furniture movement, 30" would be the minimum.
Ron


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

do yourself a favor and get 32" not 30. The extra 2" will make a difference.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Found a spare 32", so I'm good! Thought I might have to reuse a 28", seemed a bit small.

Thanks!

DM


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Suggestion: If you are planning on living where you are building until death do you part, put in a 36" so you can wheel your way in/out.


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

worth noting the majority of furniture is designed around a 30" door. 28s will not work with many chairs and couches.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Code for Bedrooms here is 28 " minimum if I remember correctly, but 32 " is far more common>


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

jklingel said:


> Suggestion: If you are planning on living where you are building until death do you part, put in a 36" so you can wheel your way in/out.


They make wheelchairs that fit thru a 28" door
So it depends upon how wide _you_ are
Wife's friend had a elevator installed in their house for when they get older

I only install 32" doors for bedrooms
Last house had a 24" bedroom door


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Experience has taught me to install a path with all 36" doors to the LR, DR and all bedrooms at my rental rehabs, otherwise tenants and movers WILL mess up door openings trying to move furniture.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> They make wheelchairs that fit thru a 28" door


 Good to know. I'll get the more aerodynamic 28" so I can pop wheelies through doorways and do laps around the perimeter.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

DangerMouse said:


> Is there a minimum size for a bedroom door?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> DM



Yes, there is everywhere. Are you under IRC? If you don't know what your under call your inspector and he will tell you.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

Scuba_Dave said:


> They make wheelchairs that fit thru a 28" door
> So *it depends upon how wide you are*
> Wife's friend had a elevator installed in their house for when they get older
> 
> ...


tell me about it. My house has a 6' high by 24" wide bathroom door.

I am both taller and wider.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

My entry doors are only 32"  I think people had smaller furniture in 1800. Of course, that doesn't explain why the door on the 1988 addition is only 32".


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Almost every exterior door I have installed is 36"
One exception is the attic door onto the roof....only 34"
Door to the stairs to attic is also 36"
My existing bedroom/interior doors are only 30"
New 2nd floor bedroom door is 32"
New 2nd floor bathroom door is 36"
Walk in closet has a 32" door, then another 4' sliding door


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

are these widths for rough-in framing, or finished width?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Door width.

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah the door finish trim actually decreases the space thru the actual doorway
So on my 30" doors there is only maybe 29.5" of clearance
One reason I like the 32" doors


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Yeah the door finish trim actually decreases the space thru the actual doorway
> So on my 30" doors there is only maybe 29.5" of clearance
> One reason I like the 32" doors


This is why i suggest 32" since its only 31.5"


----------

